# Workshop drawers for my wife



## bhethcote (Mar 1, 2020)

My wife picked up some little metal planters that looked like drawers from an A.C. Moore closeout sale for only a little more than $1.00 each. So for $9.00 and a little scrap plywood I made this little drawer chest for her workshop - she makes chainmaille, steampunk and stuff from old silver plate silverware.

BTW - she's pretty happy.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat!!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

So cool how you repurposed them.


----------



## bcooper (Feb 6, 2017)

Nice job! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Excellent repurposing some great metal work. I’m sure she’s tickled...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Now that takes a creative eye...Very Nice...!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I like the way you did this..
really good looking creation...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great work.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

bhethcote said:


> My wife picked up some little metal planters that looked like drawers from an A.C. Moore closeout sale for only a little more than $1.00 each. So for $9.00 and a little scrap plywood I made this little drawer chest for her workshop - she makes chainmaille, steampunk and stuff from old silver plate silverware.
> 
> BTW - she's pretty happy.


A happy wife is the primary goal and the secret to a good life. Looks like you're well on your way.


----------



## bhethcote (Mar 1, 2020)

sreilly said:


> A happy wife is the primary goal and the secret to a good life. Looks like you're well on your way.


... well on my way to working out of a hole...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Bruce,
That piece looks like it fits with the Steampunk theme, I like it.

On another note, are you the guy that made the video playing the piano and singing stay the [email protected]#$ home ? you sure look like him !


----------



## bhethcote (Mar 1, 2020)

Danman1957 said:


> On another note, are you the guy that made the video playing the piano and singing stay the [email protected]#$ home ? you sure look like him !


Hey Danman - LOL, I can't claim that, but I've seen it - it's pretty funny.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Gotta have the Mrs. Look for some of them drawers..... neat idea


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Great use for the drawers. I'm sure she is happy with the outcome.


----------



## friendly1too (Sep 25, 2004)

I particularly like what you did at the base.


----------

